# Question about make and take



## craftylilwitch (Sep 30, 2010)

Can anyone do a make and take? 

If so I live in Rochester, NH and I would love to host one. I see most of them are broken down by state but this could be for any one within in driving distance - NH, Sourthern Maine, Mass


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, anyone can host a Make and Take get together. Browse through some of the existing threads to get an idea of what might be involved in hosting a group.


----------

